

Ask HN: Where to get promo stickers made? - callmeed

This is somewhat of a lame question, but I really like some of the stickers I picked up at RailsConf–especially from Heroku, Github, and EngineYard.<p>I plan to have some made for an upcoming tradeshow we're exhibiting at. Can anyone recommend a place to have them made?
======
rrival
<http://www.stickergiant.com/> does it right (vinyl, die-cut).
<http://www.printrunner.com/> does it cheap.

Or if your timing is right, we (startupschwag.com) will get you 500+ free
(using printrunner) and ship a few hundred to bloggers.

------
chedigitz
<http://ltlprints.com> Larger then life, they specialize in wall stickers

~~~
lsb
When they showed the 10-year-old pitcher as a 4-foot-tall sticker in the
living room, I literally cringed with horror. It looks fantastic, and fits
well, in a children's room, but it looks absolutely vile above an Ikeariffic
couch.

------
leahculver
I think the new GitHub stickers are from <http://www.clubcardprinting.com/>

They're located in the Castro in San Francisco and the staff is super friendly
and the stickers are affordable and have a very quick turnaround. I've used
them for stickers for a side project and they had them done in a day.

My friend from Scribd recommended them, so if you go with them, it's nice to
mention Scribd as a referral.

~~~
pjhyett
Yea, these are the guys, good quality and price. I also like that they left
the square backing on the circle stickers so they weren't impossible to peel
off.

------
soybeanto
I think <http://sticviews.com/> is probably the most affordable place to make
custom stickers - you just upload an image file and choose a custom shape,
dimensions, and material. They make laptop skins and stuff, too. I got one for
less than $10.

------
freds4hb
And for something a little different <http://www.stickertweet.com>

------
there
<http://stickerrobot.com/>

------
socratees
You can try <http://bumperstickers.cafepress.com/custom_stickers>. Zazzle.com
also makes stickers.

------
tripngroove
stickerguy.com is awesome - I've used them many-a-time.

The website sucks, but they're cheap!

------
clint
Another vote for Sticker Giant

